# digestive enzymes and water retention



## Kitty G (Jun 27, 2006)

I was just wondering if anyone who has used digestive enzymes experienced any side effects. Can they cause water retention and high blood pressure? I've been using them for about two months and suddenly I have a blood pressure problem. I really hate to quit them as they are working well to help with food digestion. I'm just wondering if anyone else has run into this problem. Thanks.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

I had to quit because the papain in them caused my breasts to swell.


----------

